# 2-14 [The Bull-Skah-Teers, PT. I]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Mitch & I finally convinced our roommate, Johnny, to join us in the yaks out at 3 Mile last night. The conditions LOOKED like they'd be pretty good, with temperatures in the low 50s, wave height at +-.5' all night, & winds between 5 & 10MPH. We hit the water around 1:45AM & immediately realized that the forecast was way off. I'll just say this - it was rough. BUT, the fishing was hot! We made our way down to the first stretch of lights that we always hit & Mitch hooked up to a nice 37.5'' beast pretty quickly. Next it was my turn, with a fat 35.5'' bull. At this point we'd only been on the water an hour & Johnny already wanted to leave due to being seasick, but Mitch & I said there was no way we were gonna leave yet with the fishing as good as it was. Fished a while longer & I landed two more bulls & Mitch & I pulled the hooks on a half a dozen more. With the waves as bad as they were & the current ripping it was almost impossible to get a good drift & keep our jigs in the bite zone, & even harder to get a solid hookset & stay connected with the fish, but we pressed on until Johnny said that we needed to get off the water. He wasn't having a good time at all, so we turned back before getting to the really good lights & headed for shore. Mitch decided to troll on the way back & about lost his rod three times. No idea how, but he somehow didn't hook up with any of the three that hammered his twistertail. I took a different approach & decided to comb the outskirts of the light searching for a crusing bull, since we'd seen a half a dozen already earlier in the night. My search paid off when about halfway back I came up on one that was cruising the same way as me. I spooked her when I slowed down next to her & she turned away from the bridge, so I dug my paddle in quick & turned to face the way she was going & threw a cast a couple feet in front of her. Two twitches of the twistertail & it was on! At 36.5'' she was actually my biggest fish of the night & took me on an awesome sleigh ride. After that we hauled back to the launch because Johnny was feeling even worse. Loaded up the truck & headed home to make some breakfast burritos & get some sleep. 

*Tally for the night:*

*Johnny:* Seasick
*Me:* 34'', 35.5'', 36'', & 36.5'' bulls
*Mitch:* 37.5'' bull

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Good job guys, y'all killed it


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Beast mode


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Really nice guys. I really enjoy the pics because it looks like everyone is having a blast. You all rock!! Nice fish also!! That's what I call getting an education!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Its impossible to get tired of catching Big Reds! ...good fishin!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Wait till spring, Yall can have a Jack Cravelle Bonanza ! I want to see all the pics of them hard fighting yellow tailed monsters. :thumbsup: Yall can be called The "Jack Crackers" .


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

those bulls didn't have a chance with that trio. good job, guys.

jack


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jack2 said:


> those bulls didn't have a chance with that trio. good job, guys.
> 
> jack


Gonna be out there tonight with an even more deadly trio, because the Mogan Man is back in town for the week!


----------



## The_hub (Jan 12, 2015)

The weatherman was totally off this weekend. We went out Saturday afternoon and what was supposed to be west winds at 9kts quickly turned into 20-25kts and it got really rough. Swamped our pontoon several times trying to get it back to the dock. Great report, hopefully I'll be able to join you guys in a couple weeks. I looks like the weather is beginning to improve too.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I bet that's fun in a kayak. How far do those big fish pull you thru the water?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

stc1993 said:


> I bet that's fun in a kayak. How far do those big fish pull you thru the water?


Dude, it's insanely fun! Some of them tow you straight up into the pilings for a nerve-wracking close-quarters battle & some of them drag you a hundred yards away from the bridge before you even realize what just happened, it just depends on the fish!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Your pictures make it look like you caught more fish than you actually did. Your reports are always full of lies...


----------

